# No Urban Decay in Canada!



## RockStar (Apr 8, 2009)

I've heard great things about UDPP so I decided to go to the ONLY Sephora in Montreal to get one. It was my first time going there because it's so hard to get there with public transport.
I came in and looked for the Urban Decay stand and the girl that works there said there's none! 
Actually what she said is they were selling ONE of the Urban Decay products before (she didn't specify which one) but now they got nothing left! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




So I got the Too Faced Shadow Primer instead for now but I'm wondering if I should just order UDPP online? What do you guys think? Is it worth paying shipping for a couple of bottles of UDPP? Will they ship it to Canada?


----------



## loveisdisco (Apr 8, 2009)

The sephora website ships to canada, I used to order all the time before the ones near me opened up.

It's bizarre that they don't have UD though, every sephora I have ever been to has had it! I guess I am spoiled though, the closest one to me is less than a 5 minute walk outside my front door.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 8, 2009)

They actually do have UD in Canada, just not in that Sephora. If you don't like the too faced one, it would be worth it.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 8, 2009)

I love the too faced shadow insurance. It works great. Especially when your comparing to primer potion. I think you will still like it! It makes more since to me anyway. You get more bang for your buck with the packaging!


----------



## mac4less (Apr 8, 2009)

some people like UDPP and others like TFSS...and then there's benefit's lemon aid (i hope i spelled that right)  but im confused...is there a difference between them.. On youtube i heard enkore say something about people having oily lids get along with UDPP and those with dry like TFSS.. i can't remember the whole thing...or if i heard him right..i can't find that video anymore..but anyways...
any help would be greatly appreciated...im currently using tfss...and would love to know..what is the difference between all these eye primers...


----------



## RockStar (Apr 8, 2009)

I didn't know benefit had any eye primer! Thanks for the info!
It's great news for me since the drugstore close to my house sells benefit and i love their "that gal" primer so i'm sure to try it next.
But i have oily eyelids (or atleast i find them to be oily rather than dry) so i would love to have more info on eye primers aswell


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 9, 2009)

I heard that they don't have UD in Quebec because of language...problems. Sorry for the wording lol. You can always buy UD online instead!

General consensus (well in my experience)
- UDPP if you have very oily lids that crease easily
- TFSI if you want the benefits of a creaseless base, but have drier eyelids
- BeneFit Lemon-Aid if you have discolouration on your eyelids, like veins or redness and whatnot.


----------



## usmcwife27 (Apr 9, 2009)

what a total bummer. they use to sell ONE UD item???? very weird!!! here in the states UD is one of the top brands always at the front of the store.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RockStar* 

 
_I've heard great things about UDPP so I decided to go to the ONLY Sephora in Montreal to get one. It was my first time going there because it's so hard to get there with public transport.
I came in and looked for the Urban Decay stand and the girl that works there said there's none! 
Actually what she said is they were selling ONE of the Urban Decay products before (she didn't specify which one) but now they got nothing left! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So I got the Too Faced Shadow Primer instead for now but I'm wondering if I should just order UDPP online? What do you guys think? Is it worth paying shipping for a couple of bottles of UDPP? Will they ship it to Canada?_


----------



## miss-lilly (Apr 9, 2009)

There is no UD in Greece either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've been buying UDPP on the internet (I think I've bought it 3-4 times so far on ebay) and I think that it's totally worth it! I do have TFSS as well as many Paints, Paint Pots and various other e/s bases but in my opinion UDPP is definitely the best out of them as it's the only one that keeps my e/s crease-free by the end of the day.
TFSS in nice too, it's somehow smoother, less dry and I use it quite often but when I have a long day ahead of me and want my e/ to really last, I always use UDPP


----------



## mae13 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, it's a language thing. Quebec is crazy-anal about having everything translated into French (the ingredients, the type of product it is - pretty much the only thing that escapes is brand names and trademarks and cultural words).

UD won't come to Quebec as a full line until they get their packaging compliant - they can ship one or two items occasionally (usually by 'mistake'), because if the language police gets in a tizzy, we can just remove the product. It's a lot harder to do with a full gondola of the line, you know? FYI, the products that have been in-store so far are Big Fatty Mascara, the lip plumper, a spray tan thingie, one of the holiday palettes and Primer Potion in the Sin (shimmer) version - which sold out a week or so back, it was only enough for a couple of bins at cash. All very random.

Anyway, write to UD and let them know how much you want the brand to come to Quebec. They won't invest into translating the packaging (and it IS a huge cost) unless they feel like the sales will be worth it. And take heart - there are at least two new stores opening in the Quebec market, so maybe they'll start feeling like its worth their while. (PS - there are actually two Sephoras currently around the Montreal area - at Fairview and at St-Bruno. I don't know which one is closer to you.)

In the meantime, your best options are to either order from online (they will ship to Canada, I don't remember the exact shipping, since I always ordered more than the 120$ minimum to get free shipping), or get it shipped from another location in Canada (9.95$ by Fedex, and you'll get it in a few days). If you ever travel to Ottawa or Toronto, they carry the brand.

As for TFSI, I like it better than the UDPP because I find it's a bit more gentle for my sensitive eyes while still performing the same, and the tube is far more convenient to use. Also, Smashbox has introduced a new primer. I haven't tried that yet, but if it's good, you might have better luck with it since Smashbox is in a bunch of places that might be closer to you.


----------



## RockStar (Apr 9, 2009)

Wow thanks for the info! I absolutely hate the language laws here even more now. I guess I'll make an order online along with some other UD products to check them out.
I might check the St-Bruno store one day but I'll have to ask someone to give me a ride cause there's no public transport from Montreal going there.
Sephora picks remote locations lol I hope there will be a store downtown one day


----------



## in.my.eyes (Apr 9, 2009)

I was at the St Bruno Sephora the other day and was told that Urban Decay is "coming soon?" 

They do have the UDPP there - only in Sin, though....


----------



## mae13 (Apr 9, 2009)

They've been working on getting them to Quebec since the stores were in the planning stages, but honestly I'm not sure how soon "soon" is. I know several new lines debuted for spring, and more will come this year, but I haven't heard anything on the radar for UD yet. But it's possible the person you spoke to had more current info.  

Oh, to address the comment before, they're definitely looking for a downtown location - it's harder than it seems, in terms of finding something the right size, in the right place, at the right price.


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 12, 2009)

I could do a CP for you from Toronto, pm me if you're interested.  That sucks you don't have UD there!!


----------



## Mabelle (Apr 12, 2009)

Last time i asked about UD at fairview they said possibly this year. I duno how true that is though.

Sephora in Ottawa (rideau center) carries UD.
Shipping on sephora.com is pretty freakin cheap... i seem to remember being under 10$. And bonus, on UD there isnt a huge difference between US prices and canadian prices, unlike some other brans (smashbox, nars, philosophy, im looking at you....)

The language laws are pretty frusterating. I mean, it's SO expensive to translate all of your marketing/packaging. Would it even be worth it for them?


----------

